# topspec fibre plus



## kezimac (10 September 2011)

hi

can anyone tell me the ingredients and starch and sugar content please - cant seem to find it online

thanks


----------



## Miss L Toe (10 September 2011)

Try their helpline: http://www.topspec.com/contact-us/


----------



## kezimac (10 September 2011)

MrsD123 said:



			Try their helpline: http://www.topspec.com/contact-us/

Click to expand...

cheers will do on mon but wondered if anyone had a bag to hand or knew
ta


----------



## sonjafoers (11 September 2011)

One of mine has been on it all summer but I've just thrown the last bag away and will be moving onto winter type feed now. Typical, the bin men came on Thursday!

I did email TopSpec about the starch content & was told it's less than 10% - typically around 8%.

I can't give you a list of ingredients but all I can say is it's a slightly greener cube than most fibre cubes.


----------



## WelshRuby (11 September 2011)

High fibre oat by-product
Grass meal
Soya extract
Linseed expeller
Unmolassed beet pulp
Cane molasses
Calcium carbonate
Sodium chloride
Dicalcium phosphate
Magnesium oxide


Oils and fats         3.5%
Fibre                   20%
Sodium                0.55%
Moisture              13.9%
Protein                12.0%
Ash                     8.0%

It doesn't actually state the sugar/carbs content.


----------



## jacksmum (11 September 2011)

Got loads of info from them on Friday at Blenheim and read through it but sorry cant find that info anywhere.
I was looking at their topchop lite which apparently has a combined sugar/starch of no more than 3%, which is of no use to you at all, sorry


----------



## kezimac (11 September 2011)

Sov-n-Dom said:



			High fibre oat by-product
Grass meal
Soya extract
Linseed expeller
Unmolassed beet pulp
Cane molasses
Calcium carbonate
Sodium chloride
Dicalcium phosphate
Magnesium oxide


Oils and fats         3.5%
Fibre                   20%
Sodium                0.55%
Moisture              13.9%
Protein                12.0%
Ash                     8.0%

It doesn't actually state the sugar/carbs content.
		
Click to expand...

thats fab many thanks - will contact them re the sugar and starch levels - glad to see no lucerne in there as mine cant take it, good level of protein too - if the starch and sugar low then may be great filler for her. She not really that fuseed with kwikbeet or fast fibre that much! So was going to soak these to a mush - plus when hay gets scarce they can be a bit of replacer.


----------



## kezimac (11 September 2011)

jacksmum said:



			Got loads of info from them on Friday at Blenheim and read through it but sorry cant find that info anywhere.
I was looking at their topchop lite which apparently has a combined sugar/starch of no more than 3%, which is of no use to you at all, sorry 

Click to expand...



lol thanks for replying though!!!! the top chop does sound good - but mine cant take alfalfa well !!!! 
cheers though


----------



## sonjafoers (11 September 2011)

kezimac said:



			thats fab many thanks - will contact them re the sugar and starch levels - glad to see no lucerne in there as mine cant take it, good level of protein too - if the starch and sugar low then may be great filler for her. She not really that fuseed with kwikbeet or fast fibre that much! So was going to soak these to a mush - plus when hay gets scarce they can be a bit of replacer.
		
Click to expand...

As previously posted starch is about 8%


----------



## kezimac (11 September 2011)

sonjafoers said:



			As previously posted starch is about 8%
		
Click to expand...

ah yes - cheers


----------



## kezimac (13 September 2011)

well spoke to top spec today and they actually wouldnt tell me the sugar or starch content! - said combined it is 10% but couldnt give me exact figures!????!!


----------

